# My early season Journal in pics.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

9-5-09









Took the landowners son and a budy of his out on Sunday
9-6-09









Monday 9-7-09









9-9-09









9-12-09









9-13-09









9-17-09









I'd say Bob earned this one. His 1st band.









9-19-09

















9-20-09. Done by 7:35. 

































9-21-09

















9-22-09 AM hunt









Two man PM hunt 9-22









THE END


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow....great job on the honkers, bands and the pix.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

blood,

Fantastic pics bud,thanx for sharing....Now thats a shoot! You did'nt have to double up on the jewelery pics tho...j/k You must be close to a refuge huh?Thats the only place I've seen that many bands in one shoot.BTW,ideal looking fields,I remember the one hill shot from last year only it was snow coverd and I think one of you guys were putting a ground sneak on a lone honker in the dekes,good stuff.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

is it true that every goose in MN is banded? I heard that once.....

Nice work :beer:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

No not all of them just 93.6% of them


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One question...... Did the bands all come in one flock or volley?

Because that is wiping out a family group. Like 9 come in and all hit the ground....it is always priceless. :beer: :sniper: :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

averyghg said:


> is it true that every goose in MN is banded? I heard that once.....
> 
> Nice work :beer:


I laughed on that one... :lol:


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > is it true that every goose in MN is banded? I heard that once.....
> ...


X2! hahahahaha :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> One question...... Did the bands all come in one flock or volley?


First flock of Saturday morning was about 25 birds. They did it perfect and we shot'em up. Reloaded got down. Called'em back and shot'em again. I think we killed 11 outa that flock and we're thinking all the bands came outa that flock. The sky was pretty full though and we did'nt have much time to mess around worring about bands. We had to clean up the hole and get reloaded and in the blinds ASAP. When the hunt was over we knew we had 7 bands. Lining them up for the picture we learned we had 9.

Sunday was pretty much the same. Sky was full so we had to dispatch the runners and clean up the hole and get back in ASAP. We're pretty sure those 5 bands were not killed in the same flock though.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

You guys would be very disappointed if you lived where I do.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: Not realy. I'm into taking lives. The bands are just a bonus.

Highlights of the season include-

The bands of course-

We killed a cackler-

The one thing that happened this early season that I will NEVER forget. How many times have you heard someone claim they had a goose try land on their blind? How often do you think the goose actually tried to land on the blind? Well it happened to us.

Had a single comming in with a 5 pack a couple hundred yards out inbound. The plan was to let the single sit down and kill it with the 5 pack. The single came down and dang near landed (I mean within 8 inches) on Johns blind next to me but at the last second it shifted and I actually herd it's feet touch down on the canvas of John jr's blind next to him. I herd the goose slide down the side of the blind and knock over a decoy. It then kept flapping it's wings and basicly crawled over the kids blind knocking over the decoy that was on the other side of his blind and ended up landing 7ft from him. The five pack did it and we killed them and the single.

Course I was a complete wreck after the goose landed on the blind and was unable to call cause I was gigling so hard. Luckily it was our day and the geese did'nt need much if any calling. We'll be talking about that for years and years.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

makin it rain said:


> No not all of them just 93.6% of them


 :lol: I know what ya mean. I feel bad for you guy's in ND only having a 15% band to goose ratio. I hunted ND August 07. We killed 30 and only two were banded :eyeroll:

:lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bands here in Illinois are almost unheard of. Geese in Illinois right now are very few and far between. I have also noticed you tell alot of stories about killing Coyotes, you wouldn't kill that many here. Hunting must be alot different east of the Mississippi River.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

wow you got lucky. we have been shooting our limit or close to it almost every weekend for 3 seasons now and we have 1 band and 1 neck collar as a team.


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where were most of those bands from? Isnt there a number to look them up. Not many banded in Wisconsin either at least where I'm at. I missed our early season so Im Jealous! Nic pics thoug cant Wait for my opener. Then Im coming out for my first time by you boys! 
See ya in the Field!!!!
Gonzo


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Most of the honker bands we kill are banded in IL. WI. IA. MN. The rare ones were MO and MB Canada.

Of the bands pictured above. One I have no idea as the guy has yet to recieve his info. I'm puting the age of that band at around 4 years. The others I'm assuming were banded localy. The bands only appear to be a few months old and were on both adults and Juvies.


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

Kelly What part of IL do you hunt, just curious because we have had some pretty decent band success. Just wondering if we are lucky or what but what like to know what you think. Are you talkin about just early season or over all when the migration comes through?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

We've killed honker bands from IL. that came from towns like..

Near JacksonVille.









The 2 on the right were banded near Cuba IL 6 years earlier. The one Mike has in his hand was banded in WI.









And I know these two bands came from IL as well.

















I have pictures of several other geese we've killed with bands that guy's brought home and I never heard back on the info.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

must be nice to not have a job


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Good shooting! What do you do wiht all the meat? there is no way you eat it all right away, unless you feed an army! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mshutt said:


> Good shooting! What do you do wiht all the meat? there is no way you eat it all right away, unless you feed an army! :beer:


He's a guide, I'm sure his clients take the birds. That should apply to the no job comment too.

You'd have to pay me an aweful lot of money to deal with some of the clients a guide must encounter. I could see a lot of fun taken out of the sport with that stress for sure.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Kris brantner said:


> must be nice to not have a job


Ah,I don't know about that,looks like he's hard at work in these pics,you don't find consistant results like this just heading out with a couple of buddies shootin the same field every day.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow great pics looks like you had a great time..a lot of bands to nice job


----------



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)

We shot these in MN


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kris brantner said:


> must be nice to not have a job


Waterfowl hunting is my job.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mshutt said:


> Good shooting! What do you do wiht all the meat? there is no way you eat it all right away, unless you feed an army! :beer:


Same as everyone else. Except I have'nt heard many guy's talking about pulled goose BBQ sandwiches. My GF makes a bunch at a time and puts it in Zip lock bags in the freezer. Then I take a bag out and put it in the fridge and I've got sandwich meat for a few days. If anyone's interested I'll post the recipe. I highly reccomend trying it. Its frickin GREAT with beer.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bageltime123 said:


> We shot these right outside of Hawley MN


NICE!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe I will see some bands this year. I really don't care about them, can't eat them. I would rather see more Geese than a couple bands


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I would rather see more Geese than a couple bands


I agree with you here Kelly.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like I need to come hunt with you


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would love to see the recipe for the BBQ goose


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Post that recipe or pm it to me.

Always looking for ways to cook goose.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

K guy's here it is. Copy and pasted from another forum she posted the recipe on. I'd suggest doing more than four goose breasts at a time.

Soak 4 goose breasts overnight in buttermilk or salt water.

Saute about 4 small yellow onions & about 4 cloves of garlic in butter until soft (use more or less onion/garlic depending on your preference). Then brown the breasts in the onion/garlic mixture. Put everything in the crockpot, add enough chicken broth to cover, and add 1/4 cup worcestershire (spelling?) sauce. Cook on low for 7-10 hours or until it falls apart. Its pretty good without BBQ sauce or you can add whatever your favorite is. I used my cousin's recipe (which she won't give out) and it was a spicier one, but everyone seems to love it. Said it tastes like pulled pork.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Looks like I need to come hunt with you


C'mon up


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't afford to pay someone to take me hunting. No offense intended.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The non-resident liscence alone would probly be pretty discouraging. Plus gas and lodging. I wouldnt charge ya if you do decide to come up though.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

AWESOME PICS!!!!! I'VE BEEN SO BUSY THIS PAST MONTH BEING ON CALL AT MY WORK THAT IV'E ONLY GOTTEN OUT YESTERDAY AND TODAY.  GOT MY LIMIT OF 8 THOUGH BOTH DAYS IN ABOUT 1/2 HOUR OR SO BUT MAN WHAT I WOULDN'T GIVE TO GET AT THE BIRDS LIKE THAT!!

WE'VE GOT PROBABLY 450,000 RESIDENTS HERE IN MY PART OF PA, BUT NOBODY IS CUTTING CORN YET AND IT'S HARD TO FIND A CUT OAT OR WHEAT FEILD UP HERE! NICE COLLECTION OF JEWLERY BY THE WAY!! I PERSONALY TOOK 269 BIRDS LAST YEAR AND GOT ONE WHOLE BAND. AND THAT WAS ON THE 2ND BIRD OF THE SEASON! AWESOME EARLY SEASON!! CHEERS!! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

THANKS MAN


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I went 3 times in our early season( Sept. 1- 15). Day one I carried my equipment almost 3/4 miles thru chest high wet weeds, just so I could lay out in the fog. I did see 3 nice young Bucks, no Geese. Day 2, I made 3 trips carrying stuff in, (different field), about 1/4 mile one way, on my last trip in, I was almost to where I was going to set up when here comes headlights from farther back in the field. I dropped my decoy bag and started running. The truck was on a direct course for my blind and laying on top of my blind was my brand new X-3 shotgun. Luckily he stopped. I carried everything back to the truck and went home. Day 3, new field, geese on the river 1/2 mile away. I made every mistake possible. Set up in the wrong place, didn't have any stubble to hide the blinds and the list goes on. We had fog every day. We saw one bird and it turned away from us because of my stupidity. Oh well I learned from that. The geese went north acrossed the river instead of south to us. Someone was Dove hunting between the Geese and us, and I think the shooting spooked them.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a quills lake goose in the 5th picture?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice website

I was checking lic. prices, it would be $100+ to hunt up there.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Nice website
> 
> I was checking lic. prices, it would be $100+ to hunt up there.


You watch the vids?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Looks like a quills lake goose in the 5th picture?


A closer look at that bird...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was looking at pics. I will go back and check the vid's sometime when my computer is working good. I have really crappy internet service.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Awesome videos, the Ducks in #2 look like snow flakes falling out of the sky. The Hooters girls was a nice touch. I would really like to try a snow goose hunt someday


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors,I am at aww looking at all these Pics and Bands and ...I just headed to the Goose Busters Guide Service..

WOOW I am so Pumped to one day travel and afford the seat time to travel.. as I get stiff and sore after a 65 mile drive to Gander Mt. in Rochester N.Y.

Thanks alot for havin' the Video's for us new lads to learn and admire and enjoy...

I wonder how my first duck hunt will go this fall...they seem so fast as i watch woodducks now and then zing past me while hunting near the swamps locally....

Take care and best wishes. :beer:

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks much Scottie 8)


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 21, 2009)

awesome pics looks like a great hunt. Over here in Michigan we gotta work real hard for the bands, once again great pics


----------

